# My grow closet



## Fadeux (Dec 1, 2007)

This is a small closet, 400w lumatek digital ballast, mh bulb, and a homemade aeroponic unit, 5 360 degree sprayers, 396 gph ecoplus pump with seperate res. Thoughts? Ideas?
View attachment 40708

View attachment 40709

View attachment 40710


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 1, 2007)

cool..those home made systems amaze me..maybe im just simple.


----------



## jmm1312 (Dec 1, 2007)

pretty cool but whats that hose for there on the last pic on the side of the tub?


----------



## Vegs (Dec 1, 2007)

What are doing about ventilation. You don't want the ladies to get too hot...

Nice homemade kit, looks great!


----------



## sweetnug (Dec 1, 2007)

Grab a co2 boost bucket.  They are phenominal.


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 1, 2007)

narley dude


----------



## Fadeux (Dec 2, 2007)

jmm1312 said:
			
		

> pretty cool but whats that hose for there on the last pic on the side of the tub?


 
The green tube you are seeing in the 3rd pic was a level indicator for nute solution. Originally, it was just the top tub with the pump in it, I figured Id convert it to a dry chamber, and put the res in a seperate container, no need to remove the tube, but it doesn't serve a purpose at this point.


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 2, 2007)

nice set up you got going on


----------

